# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Roll Call for kansas city!

## Gabrial

First!

----------


## FIREball

Born and raised in KCMO, now is sunny FLA  :Very Happy:

----------


## 2kdime

KC local here as well

----------


## Jerhart

> First!


The best side...

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=121342

 :Razz:

----------


## 2kdime

Pssshhhh!!!






> the best side...
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=121342
> 
> :p

----------


## Jerhart

:Very Happy: 




> Pssshhhh!!!


I mean c'mon...who wants to live in Misery?

Hehe  :Razz:

----------


## 2kdime

Thats why every weekend I come hang out with you in KS and we go cow tipping :ROFL: 










> I mean c'mon...who wants to live in Misery?
> 
> Hehe

----------


## Jerhart

> Thats why every weekend I come hang out with you in KS and we go cow tipping


You would only be so lucky!  :Smile: 


BTW...I see you are fedEX certified...that is on my list of "to do's"...I may be contacting you soon about what rep and all that great stuff you are using in the area...

----------

_2kdime_ (06-08-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Yeah just give me a shout man

He's a cool dude

----------


## jbean7916

KC Born and Raised!!!

Well, right outside of KC by about 10 mins lol

----------


## 2kdime

Ever make it to the KC show?






> KC Born and Raised!!!
> 
> Well, right outside of KC by about 10 mins lol

----------


## jbean7916

> Ever make it to the KC show?


Unfortunately I haven't but I'm trying to get off for the one on July 18th! 

My b/f has recently expressed interest in purchasing a morph to breed with my normal and we'll be looking!! Not for anything soon mind you, I'd like to get a juvie and raise it to weight myself!

----------


## Shirkan

Does wichita count?

----------


## roseyoungblood

a little late to the game, but Lawrence ks here. Used to live in KCMO. Miss it sometimes!

----------


## jbean7916

> a little late to the game, but Lawrence ks here. Used to live in KCMO. Miss it sometimes!


I work in lawrence!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jerhart

> a little late to the game, but Lawrence ks here. Used to live in KCMO. Miss it sometimes!


Oh...hi.  :Wink: 


 :Smile:

----------

